# Can Not Transfer Books from my Laptop (using Calibre) to my Fire



## moondog830 (Nov 19, 2013)

Although my laptop recognizes the Kindle and I WAS able to transfer 1 book to my Kindle the other day, I can NOT transfer anymore books now.

Can someone please help me on this?

dog


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a reason you have to use a physical collection?  Because going wireless is almost always easier and more reliable.  I don't use Calibre myself, but I understand that even with it, wireless transfer is an option if you have WiFi.


----------



## moondog830 (Nov 19, 2013)

I already OWN the physical collection ... what would be the point of purchasing any books again, just to get them on my kindle? Is there some other program that would let me send books from my PC to my Kindle?

Thanks for responding

dog


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry -- mistyped -- I meant "physical _connection_". I was trying to say that the easier way to load content was wirelessly. 

I'm NOT saying you have to repurchase anything from Amazon.

First question is "are the books you want to load in a compatible format?" If so, use Send to Kindle to send them wirelessly. As long as they're in an appropriate format they'll be sent and will appear in the 'documents' section on your device. That applet has to be set up first on your computer but once you do that it's dead easy.

I _think_ Calibre does a similar thing but, as I said, I don't use it, so am not familiar with it's features or limitations.

If they're not in a compatible format, they'd have to be converted first. You can definitely do that on Calibre.

If they are copy protected you have to strip that first, which is almost certainly against the terms of service of the seller.

FWIW, I almost never connect any of my kindles to my computer. Wireless is just MUCH easier for me. Only exception is a few times I've gotten impatient waiting for an update and did load that via USB for installation.


----------



## moondog830 (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks for your patience and sorry for losing mine ...

I have them all in MOBI format ... which to my understanding is compatible yes? (Just making sure ... as I said, I'm using my son's girlfriend's Kindle to see if I like them (so maybe the wife will buy one for me) so I'm not familiar as I'd like to be with the Kindle.

I was able to do this for 1 book from Calibre to the Kindle and at that point, it worked fine ... while we're 'conversing' here, I'm going to download the link you provided and try that rout ... but I have yet to use my Kindle wireless yet, so this might be a challenge ... 

dog


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay . . . in order to use 'send to kindle' you have to have an amazon account and you have to have at least one kindle registered to that account.  It will not work if you're just borrowing a kindle from someone and it's not registered to an account at amazon.

If it's still registered to HER account, she would need to add your email address as an allowed address from which content can be sent before send to kindle can work.  When you set it up on your computer, you'd need to use HER amazon credentials to get it to connect.  She may not want to do that.

Yes, mobi should be fine.  

Transferring via USB should work; all I remember about that is that you have to be sure to put them in a specific folder.  On the Fire I think it's called 'my documents' or 'personal documents'.  If you put it in 'books' -- even though, in your mind, it's a book -- the device won't see it.  That's strictly for amazon purchased content.

I would also note -- though it's not part of your question -- that if you mostly want to read, many people find the Fire is not ideal for that.  It's good -- but it's basically a tablet so also has other distractions like apps, email, and the web.  If you want a dedicated reader, you should look at the eInk kindle models.  The cheapest one is only $69 and you have 30 days to try it out to see if you like it. Actually, as we're in the 'holiday return period' if you buy it before Dec 31, you have until January 31 to return it.  OTOH, if you like the idea of a reader that can double as a web browser and email device when in wifi range, the Fire is a good choice.


----------



## moondog830 (Nov 19, 2013)

I thank you for your help and will work on that way as well, I have no wireless in my house at the moment, it isn't working for some reason, but using the send to kindle wireless will be AFTER I get my own Kindle ... I love my son's girlfriend's ...

I also found this link from a friend in a book sharing club ...

http://google.about.com/od/kindlefire/a/How-To-Put-Non-Amazon-Books-On-Your-Kindle-Fire.htm

and I have tried just copying and pasting a file into the book folder and was able to add Cherie Priest's "Clementine" without a problem.

Thank YOU SO MUCH for your willingness to help as well as your ability to do so.

Also, I haven't been distracted by much on my son's girlfriend's ... not even Angry Birds ... 

dog


----------

